# good pay lake for catfish



## bradpatt03 (Apr 5, 2006)

i am lookin for a good pay-lake for catfish...ya know, one of those ones were you just slap wear em out...somewhere you can go back the truck up to the lake and just set your rods up and sit back and have a good time

i don't care if they have 20 pounders....i just wanna be able to take my friends or dad and brother and have a good time catchin some keepers...

i would prefer it be near Braselton if possible...i've heard of one place that supposedly is home to the state record in Winder...but not sure if its really any good...

anyone got any suggestions


----------



## Jasper (Apr 5, 2006)

Twin Bridges Lakes are in Lawrenceville. I've heard they have some big cats there. Another close by that I've fished is Rutledge Lake off of 316 near Patrick Mill. Sounds like what you're looking for. Their # is 770-867-2029.

Let us know how you do. Good luck!


----------



## huntfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Twin Bridges is on 124 just north of Highway 20.

Jasper - I hear your boys downtown, better get on home and get camping.


----------



## Cameron197 (Apr 5, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i would prefer it be near Braselton if possible...i've heard of one place that supposedly is home to the state record in Winder...but not sure if its really any good...
> 
> anyone got any suggestions



That one is called Twin Lakes. Coming from Braselton take 53 into Winder. Head downtown. At the red light at the Quality Foods Turn Left (Hwy 82). Go about 3-5 miles to Picklesimon Rd on the right. Right past the intersection of Picklesimon and 82 will be a dirt road. Go down it a few feet and the bait house is on the left. Becarful, the dirt road senaks up on you in a hurry. 

Also, Lake Rutledge is closed. the guy is trying to sell his 97 acres for more businesses.


----------



## Cameron197 (Apr 5, 2006)

I forgot about the catfish farm in Jefferson on hwy 11 just north of 129. Crows lake. Dont know to much about it but people are always there.


----------



## steven (Apr 5, 2006)

crows is a nice lake but it is pay by the pound I live about 2 miles from there your right it is always crowded


----------



## HoochFishr (May 31, 2006)

I'm sorry everyone, but I did not see this thread until now.
so to the point... Crows lake is for the rich, no release and pay for every fish caught. Twin lakes in Winder is closed due to some kind of a spill, every fish died. Rutledge is closed(sold for warehouses). Hardigree's in Statham is still open but is now called Chandler's, however they do not seem to stock, I have come to this figuring after 15 all day trips with more than thirty anglers and no bites across the lake.  Twin Bridges is open and according to Mark in the bait shop, no plans to ever close.


----------



## BIG_AL (May 31, 2006)

Ok this Twin Bridges place how far would it be from Dallas Ga. Does anyone know how much it cost to fish there and if you can stay over night and fish, oh and how big are the fish there, sorry I ask so many questions but I'm like the rest of ya, If I'm goin to pay to fish I got to know what I'm getting in to, thanks for your help.


----------



## HoochFishr (May 31, 2006)

twin bridges is 30 min north of atlanta in Lawrenceville. open monday-thursday 'till7:00 p.m., and friday 7:00 a.m. 'till sunday 7:00 p.m.. the fee is $9.00 for each 12 hours. Heavily stocked, well lighted, full bait and tackle shop. tournaments on the weekends and a big fish tourney that pays yearly. there is also a kiddy pond. and fish of all sizes, biggest last caught weekend was 31 lbs.

 check out the web site at: www.twinbridgeslake.com


----------



## HoochFishr (May 31, 2006)

big al, I can give you any info on this lake needed, including structure, bream spots(they tend to stay in two places on the lake for some reason) best  baits and so on.

contact me at Brown605@charter.net or  my AIM screen name: merryinsanity


----------



## MR.ED (Jun 1, 2006)

Twin Lakes in Winder is still open.


----------



## HoochFishr (Jun 1, 2006)

Twin lakes is NOT OPEN nor is there a FISH STILL SWIMMING in that place! the owner put xmas trees in that were covered in chemicals that killed every fish! even if they do open again this year, they can't possibly stock enough fish to make a trip there worth it! or to the greatness it once was


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2006)

*Twin Lakes Is Open*

Has been all year, They have been putting fish in. All of there fish did not die. If more people would start back going there Im sure there would be even more cats put back to replace the ones that died. They are open friday-sunday


----------

